
Show HN: DarnBrokenRails – A Rails Code Quality / Security Teaching Tool - WrtCdEvrydy
https://github.com/WriteCodeEveryday/darnbrokenrails
======
WrtCdEvrydy
Trying this for the last time, I feel it was just not well received during the
weekend, but I'll call it off if it doesn't go anywhere today.

